# New SoundStream Class A



## OldSchoolAudioandVideo (Nov 14, 2011)

LINK

This is the kinda B******** that ruins ebay.

Yea nice amp but um....
Dude...
Come on......... geez


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## Blazemore (Dec 1, 2006)

Both have been posted for weeks now at the same prices.


----------



## its_bacon12 (Aug 16, 2007)

If someone's willing to pay...


----------



## OldSchoolAudioandVideo (Nov 14, 2011)

LOL seems pretty fishy. 
They are nice but MAN WTH? $1500 a piece?
Makes me wanna slap the dude. Not even a offer option !!!


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Well......

I think this is one of the more sought after 4 channel Soundstream amps...and it is new in the box. Yes they are pretty old now but.....

Price out a new 2 channel Masconi A Class...

Maybe the price is not so crazy? Well...it is...but...many are crazy for the Picasso.


----------



## OldSchoolAudioandVideo (Nov 14, 2011)

LOL Um. I dont think the SoundStream compares to the Mosconi.
I had these SoundStream amps.
Although they do sound unique, they lack power and arent exactly the " best sounding"
For that price id get the new model Reference SoundStream x 2


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

OldSchoolAudioandVideo said:


> LOL Um. I dont think the SoundStream compares to the Mosconi. I had these SoundStream amps.
> Although they do sound unique, they lack power and arent exactly the " best sounding" For that price id get the new model Reference SoundStream x 2


 Well, you know how it is....everyone has their own favorite. Some rate the Class A amps as some of the best sounding car audio amps of all time. I would think that guys are using these for tweeters and small midrange drivers only? Stilll...the few class A biased amps that are available today seem to be more powerful but are really expensive...the Masconi seems to be one of the cheaper ones?

While I never owned Soundstream myself, the 1st system I listened to running them was Tom Nousaine ride back in 90's. He had some of the larger original amps and his system sounded great. Then through the years I heard other systems but there was one I listened to at a comp that blew me away. The guy had about six amps and swore that the Soundstreams gave the car the slight edge that was missing with other amps he had used. This was also one of the early kick panel installs that I had heard.

Nevertheless, I was hot after "The Continuum" and Exact subs for years. That stuff was more then I was spending on car audio back then so I never jumped. Then, years later I had moved on to other gear like PPI, Blaupunkt Velocity, etc and never thought too much about it....till now. I just picked up a new mono REF amps and will get a 2 channel as well....beautiful looking ...I hope they sound just as good.


----------



## OldSchoolAudioandVideo (Nov 14, 2011)

One o fmy all time fav amps is the SoundStream Rubicon 700. I had it on 2 kicker 10's in a ported box. Due to the Hawkin bass Control I could make them 10's sound like 15's. 
I couldnt do that with any other setup. I tried the amp with other speakers but didnt get the same results. 
Over the years a realized amps and speakers sometimes lock into each other like magic. I had some IDQ10's on a Sony M1 and it was total SQ but if I switched out the subs or the amp it just didnt sound the same. 

I do admit SoundStream is way up there is the SQ department. But I can remember other amps like the Alpine Class T 5 channel amp up there with them. Not nearly the power but still a great amp. 
Overall i think Class A is hype. But, hey if someone likes it great. 
Im more inclined to like the Class T sound. Too Bad Tripath went under.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

wth, who are you to say what somethings worth and then bash the guy. he can ask whatever he wants, if someones willing to pay $1500 for it than so be it. i have seen many things on this site that are ridiculous in price IMO but everyone drools about it because they like the OP.


----------



## OldSchoolAudioandVideo (Nov 14, 2011)

Porsche said:


> wth, who are you to say what somethings worth and then bash the guy. he can ask whatever he wants, if someones willing to pay $1500 for it than so be it. i have seen many things on this site that are ridiculous in price IMO but everyone drools about it because they like the OP.


I am me. Thats who I am. yea I am bashing. The price is stupid.
He can ask for a billion dollars. IDK. Buts its stupid.
Yea I also see allot of stuff on here for stupid prices. Thanks for agreeing that people bump stupid prices up cause they like the seller. You can post a rock on here for 1000$ and you gonna get some folks sayin how awesome the rock is just cause they like the seller. You cant post anything negative like. Hey that rock is just a rock. its not a diamond. or you get kicked or banned. Kinda messed up seriously. Like if you went on a date with some chik and was abotu to pay for her dinner, then soem guy walks up and says, hey that chik is a dude. You wouldnt wanna know that? You wouldnt feel stupid for paying all that on a dude? LOL

Yea I am bashin.. so what. 
You just bashed me for bashing... Get over it


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

OldSchoolAudioandVideo said:


> I am me. Thats who I am. yea I am bashing. The price is stupid.
> He can ask for a billion dollars. IDK. Buts its stupid.
> Yea I also see allot of stuff on here for stupid prices. Thanks for agreeing that people bump stupid prices up cause they like the seller. You can post a rock on here for 1000$ and you gonna get some folks sayin how awesome the rock is just cause they like the seller. You cant post anything negative like. Hey that rock is just a rock. its not a diamond. or you get kicked or banned. Kinda messed up seriously. Like if you went on a date with some chik and was abotu to pay for her dinner, then soem guy walks up and says, hey that chik is a dude. You wouldnt wanna know that? You wouldnt feel stupid for paying all that on a dude? LOL
> 
> ...


OK, when you get out of pre-school and can carry on a conversation let me know. Reading your jibberish gave me a headache:mean:


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

WOW, Nothing wrong with the price if someone is willing to pay it...

I don't understand the OS soundstream amps, they were nothing special IMHO. I used several and liked them but thats it.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

OldSchoolAudioandVideo said:


> I do admit SoundStream is way up there is the SQ department. But I can remember other amps like the Alpine Class T 5 channel amp up there with them. Not nearly the power but still a great amp. Overall i think Class A is hype. But, hey if someone likes it great.
> Im more inclined to like the Class T sound. Too Bad Tripath went under.


I did one of those Alpine Tripath 5 channels in a friend's VDub poweing some MB Quart Q-Series comps, Aura RS coaxials, and a PPI Pro flat sub. Cool amp but it seem to get pretty hot! Just as hot as the MTX Thunder amps from back in the day....Neverthless, I did not get to spend as much time with the system as I would have liked as the car was stolen...the system was never recovered.

As far as the Picasso...don't bash the guy too hard...I am sure there is some guy around the world that would love to get their hands on the amp and will pay the asking price. The damn thing is about 20 plus years old...I guess you could call it a classic. Maybe one of these classic collectors might be interested?

Barrett-Jackson’s Stunning Results -With more than $92 million in sales, nine seven-figure collector cars and record attendance, the Scottsdale auction soars to new heights. 

Not that they would actually put it in the car.


----------



## OldSchoolAudioandVideo (Nov 14, 2011)

Porsche said:


> OK, when you get out of pre-school and can carry on a conversation let me know. Reading your jibberish gave me a headache:mean:


What a whiner....


----------



## OldSchoolAudioandVideo (Nov 14, 2011)

DAT said:


> WOW, Nothing wrong with the price if someone is willing to pay it...
> 
> I don't understand the OS soundstream amps, they were nothing special IMHO. I used several and liked them but thats it.


Yea exactly... 
But if someone is willing to pay that amount, they are an idiot.


----------



## OldSchoolAudioandVideo (Nov 14, 2011)

WLDock said:


> I did one of those Alpine Tripath 5 channels in a friend's VDub poweing some MB Quart Q-Series comps, Aura RS coaxials, and a PPI Pro flat sub. Cool amp but it seem to get pretty hot! Just as hot as the MTX Thunder amps from back in the day....Neverthless, I did not get to spend as much time with the system as I would have liked as the car was stolen...the system was never recovered.
> 
> As far as the Picasso...don't bash the guy too hard...I am sure there is some guy around the world that would love to get their hands on the amp and will pay the asking price. The damn thing is about 20 plus years old...I guess you could call it a classic. Maybe one of these classic collectors might be interested?
> 
> ...


LOL And those people are idiots too for paying million on a car.. Geez.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

OldSchoolAudioandVideo said:


> Yea exactly...
> But if someone is willing to pay that amount, they are an idiot.


did you buy it


----------



## audiobaun (Jun 8, 2011)

Good grief man..I can buy a decent used honda for that price


----------



## Blazemore (Dec 1, 2006)

The price is high and I doubt it will ever sell, but the amp itself still holds it's own.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

OldSchoolAudioandVideo said:


> LOL And those people are idiots too for paying million on a car.. Geez.


..and complete bloodsucking fools to make millions...well...at least some of those cars will hold value or appreciate. Car audio O.T.O.H. looses value as soon as you even think about buying it. So you must think these guys are total bonehead retards to spend a small fortune on a car audio system like this  :










:laugh: Don't hate because they have money....energy would be better used trying to figure out how to get some of your own.


----------



## OldSchoolAudioandVideo (Nov 14, 2011)

WLDock said:


> ..and complete bloodsucking fools to make millions...well...at least some of those cars will hold value or appreciate. Car audio O.T.O.H. looses value as soon as you even think about buying it. So you must think these guys are total bonehead retards to spend a small fortune on a car audio system like this  :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jesus K rist
LOL

Man I tell ya. I wish I knew the secrets to gaining money like that. I think Id be just as stupid as this guy and buy expensive amps. LOL

But on the real.... it is kinda stupid to spend money on such things. Especially the amps on that ebay link. Them amps are really old. You can buy totally new amps made today with much better parts for the same price. 

Yea if you have the money to waste , sure go buy it. But dayum thats just dumb.


----------



## OldSchoolAudioandVideo (Nov 14, 2011)

Whos willing?
That line is found here often.... 
Go ahead. Condone the act so we can all end up paying 5 times for amps and speakers.

Or you can just start giving your stuff away....


----------



## SQfreak (Feb 13, 2007)

cool thing is that amp was 1 ohm stable.


----------



## Blazemore (Dec 1, 2006)

Neither Picasso was 1 ohm stable, 2ohm yes.


----------



## OldSchoolAudioandVideo (Nov 14, 2011)

Blazemore said:


> Neither Picasso was 1 ohm stable, 2ohm yes.


Um... 
The 10.0 is .5 ohm mono and .25 ohm stereo


The Rubicon Picasso is 2ohm stereo 4 ohm mono.


----------



## Blazemore (Dec 1, 2006)

OldSchoolAudioandVideo said:


> Um...
> The 10.0 is .5 ohm mono and .25 ohm stereo
> 
> 
> The Rubicon Picasso is 2ohm stereo 4 ohm mono.


And you your point is? Nothing was said about the 10 or 10.2


----------



## OldSchoolAudioandVideo (Nov 14, 2011)

Blazemore said:


> And you your point is? Nothing was said about the 10 or 10.2


Just sayin.. 

Cause those amps all do 25watts per channel


----------



## putergod (Apr 23, 2008)

The Class A's were RATED at those impedences, but could be used as a cutting torch (witnessed it myself) without damage - i.e. would take any impedence, down to a dead short, you wanted to put on it.
The downside... HEAT. So if you DID drive it that low, you best have some hellacious cooling, or it will fry just from the extreme heat. At .5 Ohm (which was what I drove my 10.0 to daily for over 10 years) it got extremely hot, hot enough to cook on, but kept chugging.

About the listing... The original Picasso was about that expensive when new. And since these are supposedly still BNIB, it's not completely unreasonable. However, given technology advances, and price drops for great quality, I doubt I would pay what he wants - even though I am a true SS Ref fan. I doubt he will sell them for that.

That reminds me of this listing:
eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

It's been relisted 4 times in the time I've been watching it. Every time for the same insane price. I keep waiting for the tool to give up and actually list it at a reasonable price, then I'll buy it to add to my collection of Carver's, but I'm no fool - it aint worth a grand!


----------

